# Need work in Niagara Falls



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hay i'm intersested in doing sub work in Niagara Falls and area for side-walk and driveway snowblowing and shovelling. Or plowing with your truck since my plow truck is working down in Kitchener. I've been the side-walk crew for 2 years. Anyone interested drop me a PM.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you still looking for work?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a opening for the Milton area. You must have your own gloves thou.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

hahahahahah - searching old threads is fun!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1957187 said:


> Are you still looking for work?


Nice Dave. lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He gave up,heard he's working at Peppermints.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hahahaha oh my this is funny.... talk about creeping me!!!

JD Dave : Isn't Thomas painting his nails again? There has to be something better for you to be doing then this...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Actually this was pretty fun. I Would have like to see the look on your face when you first saw it again.


----------

